

Own it: Data scientists just do marketing - bslatkin
http://www.onebigfluke.com/2013/03/own-it-data-scientists-just-do-marketing.html

======
vlad_didenko
There is truth to it... A good chunk.

There is not much movement visible to actually progress and develop data
science as a science - and it's application as engineering.

Some steps are needed - yet it is unclear if there is even an entity to take
on those steps...

<http://blog.didenko.com/2013/02/data-science-as-science.html>

